# Electrical job in melbourne/job



## pufferfish (Feb 24, 2017)

fully qualified electrician in Scotland, have trade recognised here in Aus, got a year working as an electrician in Australia and I've got around 8 years back in Scotland ( same regs)


I am on a partner Visa.

Many Thanks


----------

